# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Comercialización  MAQUILA, SECADO Y MOLIENDA DE QUINUA, UÑA DE GATO Y FRUTAS

## Juan Carlos Meneses

*Graneles y Derivados Industriales S.A.C.* Presenta como una de sus principales actividades el *Servicio de Molienda y deshidratado* de productos como Quinua, Kiwicha, Maíz. Trigo, cebada, tara, maca, camote deshidratado, uña de gato, achiote, cúrcuma, cochinilla, aguaje, Acai Berry, café,  frutas deshidratadas, hierbas medicinales, plantas naturales y otros. Recibimos maquilas desde  50 Kg hasta  80 toneladas, tenemos laboratorio propio. Contamos con Equipos deultima generación, desarrollando procesos optimizados basados en sistema de calidad haccp y Aplicando Buenas Practicas de Manufactura (BPM), Garantizando de esta manera la inocuidad y calidad de nuestros productos. Mayor información sobre nuestros servicios, no dude en contactarse con nosotros vía email para coordinar una entrevista personal o vía telefónica. Ing. Juan Carlos Meneses B. GRADERI SAC. LIMA PERU Oficina: (511) 277-0824 Planta: (511) 117*4159 Nextel: 822*1601 Email:   \n jcmeneses@graderiperu.com  Esta dirección de correo electrónico está protegida contra spambots. Usted necesita tener Javascript activado para poder verla.    Web: www.graderiperu.com Skype: jcmenesesbTemas similares: PRODUCTOS DESHIDRATADOS EN HARINA O EN POLVO (LÚCUMA, QUINUA, MAÍZ MORADO, CAMOTE, MACA, UÑA DE GATO, CAMU CAMU, YACÓN, ETC) servicio de maquila de granos de quinua en sus diversas variedades Servicio de maquila para Quinua y diseño de empaque Manual de secado solar de frutas y verduras Servicio de Deshidratado y Molienda

----------

